# Pro Paradigm pedals



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm looking at the Pro Paradigm pedals as a replacement for my Bebops. The Bebops have too much float and the large cleat makes walking on hard surfaces very slippery.

The Pro Paradigms look good - affordable and lightweight. I have some questions: how light can the release tension be set, and how much float do the pedals have? If the release tension is too high I get knee pain when clipping out.


----------

